# Texting/talking on cell phones while mounted



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a good idea IMO. If my horse should suddenly spook, I'd like to be paying attention and have full control of my reins, not juggling them and a phone.

I carry my cell phone with me when I ride and have a specific ringtone for my husband, my lil brother (who lives with us and babysits for me) and my kiddos school. If it goes off, I bring my horse to a stop and slide off before answering. 

I know plenty of people that ride around chatting on their phones. If they feel it's safe for them, more power to them. I'm not about to though, especially with my wacky lil 5yr old.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Not a good idea IMO. If my horse should suddenly spook, I'd like to be paying attention and have full control of my reins, not juggling them and a phone.
> 
> I carry my cell phone with me when I ride and have a specific ringtone for my husband, my lil brother (who lives with us and babysits for me) and my kiddos school. If it goes off, I bring my horse to a stop and slide off before answering.
> 
> I know plenty of people that ride around chatting on their phones. If they feel it's safe for them, more power to them. I'm not about to though, especially with my wacky lil 5yr old.


I carry mine when im riding alone, for safety reasons. But I never use it, and its in silent mode. I saw a girl texting while on her horse and I just wondered if its considered acceptable or not by most.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I keep a chin strap attached to my saddle horn for that and other reasons. Clip it to the reins and it prevents them from slipping down (I had a bad experience with that) encase of a spook or random grazing moment. I do not text friends or make conversations. My cell phone use on horse back is strictly to let someone know where I am because I ride alone 99% of the time. My friends can wait till I am back home.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is not silent but I know the noise won't spook my horse and if there are other people riding with me (which is rare) I leave my phone in the barn with a heads up for someone to answer it or come get me if it rings.

My phone has rang so many times as the school is required to call if my child gets any type of medical attention (IE a bandaid!!) and my one kiddo is a walking accident that my horse automatically stops when it starts ringing. He knows that noise means, I'm going to hop off and he's going to get a lil break!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I take phone calls and even smoke if I am on a relaxed ride. 

I am an English rider, but Western riders ride one handed all the time. If there was ever a problem the phone or cig would be dropped in a split second.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

To each his own, but why would I want to be talking on the phone (except for some emergency) while I'm out enjoying a nice day riding the countryside?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

If the horse is used to all possible ringers, then it is not an issue, but I don't like to be bothered with phone calls when I am riding.... the phone is for my convenience and so I don't feel like I have to answer it immediately when it rings  

I do take it on trail rides on silence though, for obvious "what if" reasons....


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I always have my cell phone when I ride in case I am injured. If it rings I usually stop my horse and check it. Sometimes I answer sometimes I don't. It depends on my environment and my horses mood. If I am in a crowded arena, or my horse is jittery that day I don't answer.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

When I ride I put my mobile in my jodphur pocket ( on silent) if it rings or i get a text i will bring it out and see whos ringing or texting and put it back in. I would never bring it out and call somebody up for a chat.
I was once at a show and this man riding a 4 year old was jumping about 80/90cm while talking on his mobile!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

If I am on my horse, yes. I don't make a habit of it but sometimes I'll answer a text or call while I'm riding.

I probably wouldn't do it much on other horses I'm not used to.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I do, even though I probably shouldn't. There are times when I'll put my phone on silent and not pay any attention to it at all.
At shows I normally leave it at the truck where I'm sittin or in the trailer, since I'd rather not have it fall out and get run over. ;;
On trails I have it on vibrate or low in my pocket, regardless if there's someone with me or not. My mum seems to find the perfect times to call (only calls for important stuff when I'm at the barn) while either my horse, or one of the other horses is freaking out or trying to take off. I usually one hand it (coz the horses I ride can usually be neck reined and will stop if I cue them). I will not answer my phone on any hill though. Some of the leaders enjoy letting the horses run up the hills, and they seem to think they can all do it, all the one. ;; And let me tell you, a bucking/kicking horse cantering diagonal up a 70degree hill is -not- comfortable.
In the indoor arena I'll always answer it, but in the outdoor it's iffy..since he likes to tear off for the gate back to the barn..I really have to fix that...
But overall, I think each person has to judge what risks they're taking on each specific horse. I know my BO will run a barrel pattern on her ADHD paint while having a conversation with someone on the phone, but I wouldn't even trot a barrel pattern with only one hand trying to control Dude (gate sour and not finished with training) and talk to someone at the same time. I'm pretty sure whoever wants to talk to me can wait less than 30 seconds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I keep mine with me in case I need it, I ride a lot of youngsters & am alone 99% of the time. I don't turn off the ringer but do let it go. I figure if a ringing phone is going to spook them, better it's just one and at home instead of in a show pen where there is soooo much more random noise than one phone ringing. If I am just doing conditioning rides on my broke horses I will admit I am guilty of talking/texting while riding...but these are also horses you could fire a gun off of and they wouldn't flinch.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i usually have it with me. i will sometimes answer calls and texts [mostly from my boss telling me to come to work early] but mostly i like to just have it on me incase. i ride alone a lot and i have young horses.


----------



## GarlicBread (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't like seeing people talking or even TEXTING on their cells while they're riding. It's really unsafe :/. Just having a cellphone in your pocket for safety reasons is fine in my opinion. I never do though because my breeches don't have pockets and my jackets/hoodies don't have pockets that can zip closed. I'm just afraid it'll fall out .

Though I've never went trail riding by myself yet so I never really needed it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I couldn't think of anything *less* relaxing than riding and trying to answer texts. I am distracted enough with my own brain!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My phone is always turned off when I'm on a horse. Not just because it's not safe, but because I _do not_ want to be bothered when I'm with my horses. That is my quiet time, and anyone who interrupts it will be very, very sorry. :twisted: When I'm spending time with my horses, Leave. Me. Alone.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

meh if im out hacking i will answer my phone or text. My phone wedges on the inside of my chinstrap so i have both hands on the reins, I rather not chat as i am normally nattering to whoever i am riding at the time or correcting myself out loud


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I carry my phone with when riding, mainly for emergency. I don't get many calls or texts in the first place, so it isn't often that I get one on the horse. I don't see a problem for a random call or text, besides saftey. It really bothers me if someone is constantly on the phone though.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I do unless im on a young horse. But my mare I ride half the time without holding the reins anyway she'll continue walking along the arena rail or down the trail no matter what
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I do it all the time unless I'm on a colt. 

I have my phone on me so they're pretty used to hearing all the beeps it makes, and like someone mentioned if the horse were to spook, I'd drop the phone and gather my horse.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it depends on the horse really. I always carry my phone with me just in case, but I can't text because the second I lessen the contact on the reins, Lottie will start to swing round and walk back to the stable block 

I try to avoid calling too, since when I ride I would rather be focusing 100% on my riding and Lottie's responses. I can always call/text back in an hour unless it's an emergency.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I do the same as SD. I'll answer it if I'm on a horse that is broke and I know that I have absolute control over it but if I'm riding a colt, I usually just let it ring and then check it later when I have time. I'm with MHFQ about leaving the ringer on, that's just one more thing that they need to get used to and if they are going to freak out about it, I would much rather they do it with me than with their owner after they go home.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I have no problem answering my texts or phone calls but, if i am on a spooky horse, absolutely not. I always keep my phone on me whether it's in the arena on one of the posts or in my pants back pocket, either way it's on me. 

My horse knows my ringtone and my text message, there was one time he RAN over to the phone because it went off. I also take it as a training experience, if your at a show and a cell phone goes off and your horse doesn't know what the heck it is, don't you know it could be a scary monster and come and get you? 

But, if my horse should happen to spook while i'm on the phone, i have no problems throwing the phone down and correcting, i don't care who i am talking too. I also keep my phone on me at all times because, there is no one at my barn 99.9% of the time it's just me there and NO ONE else. Yes, the BO lives on the property and she can pretty much see what's going on if she looks out her window but, i'd rather have my phone on me.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> When I ride I put my mobile in my jodphur pocket ( on silent) if it rings or i get a text i will bring it out and see whos ringing or texting and put it back in. I would never bring it out and call somebody up for a chat.
> I was once at a show and this man riding a 4 year old was jumping about 80/90cm while talking on his mobile!


_Just as a question....if your phone is on silent, how would you know you got a call or a text? Silent would mean no beeps, no vibrations at all...._


_I would probably text and talk on my phone, if I had the opportunity to do it. Even though I ride only in a lesson, I still carry my phone on me--especially in the summer because of bee/wasp allergies. It has my emergency contact numbers in it, so it would be stupid to not carry it. Even though my coach is right there, its still better to have the phone on you so no one has to run into the barn for the barn phone._


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I always ride with a cell phone in case I fall off and need to call someone. I don't think it's a good idea to be riding a spooky horse but I do text or call once and awhile when I'm on one of my horses that I trust


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

The only time I ever text or talk on the phone is when I'm giving the horse a break and I'm on the ground. Never in the saddle or around a horse I don't trust. I've been around to many crazy horses to learn not to pay attention to them. When I'm working them thats what I'm doing, everyone else can wait unless its am emergency. I remember I went to a riding interview at a college for their horse training program and one of the students had a young 2 or 3 year old cruising at a canter around the arena. Hardly holding the reins and he was just texting away for a few laps. Not a great image for the school. I've been on way to many unpredictable horses and in some close situations that even taking my phone out would be a recipe for disaster. All of them require my complete undivided attention unless its an absolute emergency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

When I ride, usually my sister is there so she holds my phone for me, but if I am alone I keep it on my on silent so if I get hurt i'll have it but if someone calls or texts me the sound won't spook my horse. If for some reason I was going to call/text someone I would dismount just to be safe.


----------



## Lizzie4Brodie (Apr 18, 2011)

it depends realy what mood my horse is in but if someone does ring my my riding hat is great i just use the harness around my ears and the chin strap as a cradle for my phone i slip it in can talk on the phone and still have two hands on the reins!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll admit I was on a trail ride once and a friend phoned and not knowing it was a friend just hearing the ringer I pulled out the phone. I stopped my horse and saw it was a friend, picked up and told them politely that I was on top of my horse. They tried to start a conversation with me I was like, "I'll call you back!" The only reason I picked up was because 1. I didn't know who was calling till I had my phone out. 2. It's incredibly hard to put my phone back in my pocket once it's out. 3. My friends are notorious for spam calling my phone till I pick up.

I'd never intentionally call someone up/ text them though on horse back. I'm not that desperate to chat!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I will answer if it rings and keep call brief.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Do it all the time. But I also talk on the phone while I'm driving so...

Just call me stupid.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I take my phone with me trail riding for safety reasons. My horses are pretty chill with all my ringers so I keep the noise on. If siblings or parents call me, I'll answer and see what's up, but I keep it brief and to the point. If it's a friend I'll just silence the call and put it back in my pocket. I never just start talking to someone having a casual chat though when I'm riding or with my horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Meh. I do it. In fact, my first ride back on Denners after his injury, I was on the phone with my SO telling him how happy I was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Me and Shay-la are both guilty. I'm a freelance psychiatrist, so I'm usually texting or talking in order to help one of my friends, so yeah, I tend to do it on horseback. If it's not important, I'll ignore it, or if I'm schooling, but if I'm just cooling my horse out, the phone usually comes out. :lol:

I don't see it as dangerous. It's no different then a deer jumping out at you, you're going to be just as unprepared. I do not react to my horse's spook with my eyes or ears, I react based on feel alone, my thighs and butt are on auto pilot if my horse spooks, me being on a phone really isn't going to make me any more likely fall off (and never has, I've been on a horse spooking while texting). And I never drop my phone either! LOL


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep guilty here....my text ringer is actually a horse galloping and a big long whinny LOL my mom's mare always looked around like Hey who's there! I don't initate conversations but will return texts, answer a quick call I deem to be important and have been known to upload a trail ride pic to Facebook as well.  I do this all while stopped and taking a breather but I do it astride. I know my horse well and would have no issue dropping the phone to handle a situation that might arise if necessary.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I carry my phone for time keeping ( there's no clock in the arena) and safety. If i'm alone in the arena I have no problem with texting / talking while mounted, I trust my horse. although It's very rare for me to get a phone call or a text message in the best of times. I'll turn my phone on silent if I'm on a horse that I don't trust. I also think it's rude to talk on a phone while sharing the arena. It's best to assume that other horses around you are not accustomed to obnoxious ring tones, and it takes full attention when around others, for safety reasons.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For those who turn their phones off, I assume that you don't have kids, a sick parent, or anything else. 

For me my phone is on vibrate, when it rings and I can I look at who it is - and there are plenty of times I need to answer it or call back if it is the school or whatever. 

My life is not very normal, but I cannot imagine a time when I would just say I am not available. 
There have been plenty of times I was working my horse and had to trot home, untack, put the horse out and run to the school for my foster kids.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I use a hands-free wireless ear piece. Same as I do for driving - seems like a pretty obvious choice , at least it does to me?? phone stays in pocket and when a call comes through I just answer the call and proceed as normal , both hands on the reins / driving wheel..

I don't text by choice - I rarely do - if people really want to talk to me they can phone me or come and talk to my face, otherwise It really isnt that important is it?.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I knew a girl who had her quarter horse at a canter and was texting without holding the reins, beside a road.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I answer calls and texts while Romeo and I are in the arena, but not on the trail because he is crazy on trails lol.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

If your horse has a freak at a phone going off then you definitely need schooling if that scares them how will you go in a show with a taanoy and noise constantly???


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

During a lesson or training session - no.

Hanging out and riding - Not really any different than hanging out with friends and they call or text at the same time.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I never answer a call on horse back, there's so many external factors when your riding I don't fancy adding another 1. I do however carry my phone in a strap on my arm when out hacking, in the school my phone is left on the side of the school.
I do carry a mobile on horse back and also some change as well, its all safety reasons for me tho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back In The Saddle (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmm I agree with everyone saying why would you want to...but on top of that it depends where you are riding. 

If you are on the road or nature strip (here in Austrlia) for instance, you are classified as a vehicle. As is the case with all other vehicles, the complete set of road rules apply, including not being able to use your mobile phone without a handsfree device. If you are caught, you will be fined however (obviously) not lose any demerit points.

Theres my random fact for the day!!  Happy Easter all!
xx


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

In my opinion, if you are on a horse to ride, then RIDE!!! 
But I say this as a hypocrit. I have ridden and texted before. Not to make excuses for it, but I was in a closed indoor arena and I steered my horse to the middle of the arena and stopped her before I started texting. And no; I wouldn't reccomend a person to text and ride for safety reasons.

As for phone calls, ehhh...I think they are in a little different ball game. It only takes one hand to talk on the phone, and you also have your visibility when talking (unlike when you are staring at the keys when texting.) I still wouldn't reccomend it, because you don't have your full attention of the horse, but _if you must_ use your phone, I believe talking is the safer option of the two.


----------

